# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Ironi

## Edra2009

Mosaico di tentazioni carnali senza tempo,
perfetta sintonia con i miei cari sudditi ragni,
lode al destino sulla schiena del quale 
i nostri corpi rannicchiati  procreano il Nulla.
Dal Nulla le nostre anime si sono toccate,
le tue calde labbra hanno baciato le mie ragnatele,
candidi seni  nudi che si offrono  tremanti e orgogliosi 
al mio desiderio sapendo di non poter essere posseduti
 neanche per un attimo.
Smeraldi spuntano, tra la fronte e il sorriso timido, quasi paurosi 
perché  sentono di appartenere alleternità,
quella che ho dovuto costruire apposta per te dolce fanciulla.
E tutta tua!
Ti entrerò nelle vene, respirerò con te la fobia di essere eterni,
odieremo insieme questa regina del Nulla.
Sorte incantata dal sentimento primordiale.
Sei stata creata solo per me!

----------

